# Are naked dogs offensive?



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

I might be asking the wrong people here, but could photos of my dog be considered offensive due to exposed doggy genitals? I have a number of dog photos I use for my desktop background at work. I was recently hunting for an icon that happened to be located in my dogs crotch and I started wondering if I'm at risk of offending people with dog photos?
I of course am not talking about photos of him humping, licking, or aroused. I'm talking about photos like the one below.
People can be weird and crazy about stuff...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it would be silly for anyone to be offended at such,I mean even calendars and children's books/movies will sometimes show such things. I have a intact male and like posting pics,so if their offended by such so be it. It's kind of something that even little kids may see on a daily bases so an adult should be at least as mature about it as them. 
I have not gotten complaints over any photos but have a little with drawings, sense I will draw the sheath on male dogs just to make it more realistic. Of course you can get complainers over pretty much anything,I get them because my dog is docked despite that I didn't dock him,or a photo of him pulling a tire or wagon because they think its some form of abuse. Just gotta ignore the crazies.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'd be worried about someone who was offended by a dog sheath (really, it isn't even the penis....just the sheath) lol


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

You can always try this...

http://www.baxterboo.com/global/images/products/large/denim-blue-jean-dog-shorts-1.jpg

(Just kidding....)


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I'd be worried about someone who was offended by a dog sheath (really, it isn't even the penis....just the sheath) lol


I'm not saying being offended is 'sane' but these people can cause a lot of trouble. Maybe I should cover it with a walkie talkie Spielberg style.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

>


A flower that happens to be planted at just the right angle?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

_Everything_ offends someone. But I don't think any reasonable person would be offended by a dog's natural parts.... uncomfortable, maybe (lol balls), but offended? Would really make me consider the person's ability to be rational.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> _Everything_ offends someone. But I don't think any reasonable person would be offended by a dog's natural parts.... uncomfortable, maybe (lol balls), but offended? Would really make me consider the person's ability to be rational.


This.

Surely (I'd _hope_) all of society is aware of, accepts and is accustomed to the fact that animals go "naked". I, for one, have never met anyone that was offended by dog genitalia. LOL.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol balls, nothing.

I don't worry about offending people, but there are pictures I just don't post in my usual photodumps.

Like this one.









:doh:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

you could photoshop that wang out pretty easily i'd think!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Lol balls, nothing.
> 
> I don't worry about offending people, but there are pictures I just don't post in my usual photodumps.
> 
> ...


I have always worried about posting this picture.... I did once but I was worried it was too much doggy junk lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to be honest here, the junk is literally the last thing I notice about a dog... lol


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Kayota said:


> I'm going to be honest here, the junk is literally the last thing I notice about a dog... lol


Me too most of the time I don't really notice at all.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I work with people who are offended easily and I can't see the original picture causing a problem. 

I realized I have a few offensive images on my computer when it went into screensaver mode - in the middle of a meeting. Yikes!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kayota said:


> I'm going to be honest here, the junk is literally the last thing I notice about a dog... lol


Yup. But sometimes they can be... pretty noticeable. Occasionally we have intact pit bulls in the shelter play group... man are their jangly bits jangly. (I am apparently a 12-year-old boy on the inside). I don't know why, but the pitties always seem to have the biggest cojones.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I had never really seen an intact male dog before, and a dog with his wang hanging out was also super new to me... LOL 
Offended? No... but when Toby was still intact, his gonads drove me crazy. I couldn't wait to have him neutered because he seriously had the largest pair of testicals I had ever seen on a dog so small. 

I think if people are 'offended' by doggie junk, it's probably because they just haven't been exposed to enough of it for it to be considered 'normal'. That sounds wrong.... err... I mean depending on where you live, it may be really uncommon to see an intact male dog and therefore it's a bit... shocking... when you do.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

This thought has literally never crossed my mind. 

Hypothetical statement: "Oh, my dog's balls offend you? What do you propose I do? Make him wear pants?"


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Wishbone was naked (well... half the time) and he was on PBS! So there! 

(I'm now going to watch Wishbone on YouTube for the rest of the day...)


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes, I swear, people just look for things to be offended by.

There is someone that I follow on social media that posts pictures of his dog doing weird/funny things and none of the pictures are ever in bad taste. It's just that sometimes the dogs genitals will be visible, like if the dog is curled up weird on its back. Well, people were posting that it wasn't appropriate for his dogs balls to be in the picture and should be cropped out or blurred. To solve the problem (and make fun of the situation), if the dogs genitals will be in the picture he photoshops unwrapped Hershey kisses over them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

At least once a day, I say to Kabota, "You're a naked beast! Just a naked beast in my home, all naked and beasty." Which must sound like "treats!" to him, because he gets all happy.

I wouldn't post a picture on Facebook with Kabota's actual penis out, but that's mostly because my husband's family aren't very dog savvy and I'd get 17 "OMG, What's wrong with Kabota!" comments inside 5 minutes.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not _offended_ by nekkid male dogs, but they kinda gross me out sometimes. I dunno...I love the male dog personality, but I don't think I could own one due to their -er- physical attributes...LOL But that's MY problem...nobody else's.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If you look through the pictures thread you will see dozens of dogs lying on their backs in odd positions, completely naked. I never thought anything about it, just how cute they looked.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

I kind of hate seeing dog penises and other junk! Fortunately, our previous male dog and our current one have long hair, so it's not as easy to see. Lol! But it doesn't offend me to see it. I just would prefer not to. 

I actually did take an otherwise adorable picture of Lotus that showed his "sheath" quite clearly, and I purposely didn't post it on Facebook because I was worried that people would be... I don't know? Grossed out? Not offended, but just..... ew? 

But to reiterate: I don't mind when other people post photos like that. If I don't want to look, I won't.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, SHAME on all of the animals who walk the earth without so much as even a shred of modesty. How dare they.

My advice for those who are offended by the mere sight of genitalia ... don't EVER go to the monkey exhibit at the zoo, it's far worse. lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

petpeeve said:


> Yes, SHAME on all of the animals who walk the earth without so much as even a shred of modesty. How dare they.
> 
> My advice for those who are offended by the mere sight of genitalia ... don't EVER go to the monkey exhibit at the zoo, it's far worse. lol


ROFL!! Not to mention the possibility of being pelted with poo!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

petpeeve said:


> Yes, SHAME on all of the animals who walk the earth without so much as even a shred of modesty. How dare they.
> 
> My advice for those who are offended by the mere sight of genitalia ... don't EVER go to the monkey exhibit at the zoo, it's far worse. lol


Anytime I've been, it's all bum... lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> I have always worried about posting this picture.... I did once but I was worried it was too much doggy junk lol


That picture is beyond fine (says me). The reason I didn't post that one of Thud is because he was, erm, excited.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Anytime I've been, it's all bum... lol


I take it back... lol monkeys are worse


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

haha, this thread is super cute.
Ive never had a male animal in my life, I grew up in an all female house, my mom, her wife, our dog was female, our cat was my mom didnt like a shred of male in the house LOL
if a male came over for like dinner or whatever right after they left should grab the toilet cleaner LOL!

so when i got a male dog i was quite shocked, Thor had just been neutered and he kept being ...excited LOL
i called the vet like an idiot , and she was like its fine lol,
now he only gets them like if goes for a car ride or something haha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Folks that think that dog "junk" is offensive should visit a horse stables. If I was going to be offended by "animal junk" then horses would be higher on the list then dogs heh heh.


----------



## ThatGoldenDog (Mar 20, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't be offended, but I've always grown up with male dogs, so maybe I'm used to it. Intact males can be a little much sometimes, but I'm not offended. I don't think it's necessary to cover them up in photographs. My boy is neutered and his fur is long enough to cover up the rest, but I know it's much harder to conceal in short-haired breeds. I think it's perfectly natural, and like whats already been said, what do people expect? to put pants on our dogs? haha that would be a little ridiculous.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I personally don't even consider dogs with hair naked, lol. JC airs himself out all the time lol, doesn't bother me. But my first dog was a male, and I have always had a male in my house.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Clearly we need to re-establish S.I.N.A. and clothe those naked animals! 

Once I was driving with some city friends and I said "oh, look, that farmer has his bull out with the cows; must be mating time", and they asked "how can you tell it's a bull?". I was like ". . .umm. . .". I probably should have directed them to look under the nearest pickup truck for a quick tutorial on bull balls .

But even steers can be fairly graphic, hanging out of the sheath. If you drive by a field of cattle, you're probably going to see _something_. Shame on them for being exhibitionists!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I will say at some of the dog shows certain breeds kinda ick me out. Like the intact mastiffs and basslets. XD. It just...swings a lot. 

I also have a thing about seeing dog buttholes lol. It's gross. So like short hair and docked tails? Nooooope 

Basically I love longhaired dogs. 

But that's obviously not being offended at all just...glad my dogs have hair


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I will say at some of the dog shows certain breeds kinda ick me out. Like the intact mastiffs and basslets. XD. It just...swings a lot.
> 
> I also have a thing about seeing dog buttholes lol. It's gross. So like short hair and docked tails? Nooooope
> 
> ...


Xena has practically no hair and her tail is always up high. So people always get an eyefull of doggy butt and hoochie I always tell her to act like a lady and put her tail down!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I will say at some of the dog shows certain breeds kinda ick me out. Like the intact mastiffs and basslets. XD. It just...swings a lot.
> 
> I also have a thing about seeing dog buttholes lol. It's gross. So like short hair and docked tails? Nooooope
> 
> ...


Bahaha. This. Also, intact males seem to have extra large doggy butthole nastiness, which I didn't know because I've only ever known fixed males. 

I'm not offended, because I know they are just animals and what are you gonna do. I don't like the red rocket, but oh well. I'm not getting a male anytime soon. Also, I touch dog balls quite often at my job. It's much more unfortunate than seeing them.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

15 years with Clarence cat here and I never saw his bits and pieces. I get Indy home from adoption and I have to put a compress on him to help heal neutering surgery.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

When it comes to butt holes I think that really has to build and not if their intact. Well at least my Rott it's not very obvious with my intact Rott and he rarely shows pink anymore. mainly it's because his tail fuzz covers it most of the time,despite being docked.

It's a old pic now that I feel is bellow my quality standards but at the time I was not really wanting to post for similar reasons. I also had a neutered cat that kept showing pink,not sure what that was about.

Second pic is more normal in photos.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Sarah~ said:


> Xena has practically no hair and her tail is always up high. So people always get an eyefull of doggy butt and hoochie I always tell her to act like a lady and put her tail down!


LOL, thats hilarious. Caeda has the tri color thing going on, so a lot like rotties she has this brown/tan "frame" for her butt, so it almost seems like she's showing it off when she's prancing around with her tail high. 

The only time I've found dog parts offensive in any way was a short-term neighbor a few years back. He had an intact....hmmm....I think it was a boxerish mix. It was mostly white, he came over, looked through our sliding glass doors at us, turned around, and something must have surprised him and he backed up. Well, he was intact, and he pressed those (obscenely) big pink things right up against our glass door. As in he left a smudge on the glass with them and his butt (even funnier, he startled because he backed into the door lol). Kinda gross, but hilarious. 

If I see dog bits in pictures, like Sarah's....meh, I usually go "oh look, it would have been a great pic if it hadn't been photobombed".


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Now this is naked, lol


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

when your dog is in a "lip stick " state you don't have to photograph him.
"naked" normally refers to a dog without a collar on.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

CptJack said:


> That picture is beyond fine (says me). The reason I didn't post that one of Thud is because he was, erm, excited.


Lol yeah I saw that, I always tell Eko "put that away!!" I'm just used to it, but that makes it extra embarrassing when he does it in public and I'm just sort of oblivious to it until someone makes an awkward comment... Lol




Greater Swiss said:


> LOL, thats hilarious. Caeda has the tri color thing going on, so a lot like rotties she has this brown/tan "frame" for her butt, so it almost seems like she's showing it off when she's prancing around with her tail high.
> 
> The only time I've found dog parts offensive in any way was a short-term neighbor a few years back. He had an intact....hmmm....I think it was a boxerish mix. It was mostly white, he came over, looked through our sliding glass doors at us, turned around, and something must have surprised him and he backed up. Well, he was intact, and he pressed those (obscenely) big pink things right up against our glass door. As in he left a smudge on the glass with them and his butt (even funnier, he startled because he backed into the door lol). Kinda gross, but hilarious.
> 
> If I see dog bits in pictures, like Sarah's....meh, I usually go "oh look, it would have been a great pic if it hadn't been photobombed".


XD If only he were a lady dog! Xena is always on her back with her legs open which sounds horrible until you say she's a dog. 



doggiepop said:


> when your dog is in a "lip stick " state you don't have to photograph him.
> "naked" normally refers to a dog without a collar on.


That's the thing though.... Sometimes I'm focused on trying to take a pic of his expression or doing a crazy dance to get him to look at me and sometimes I don't notice it until I look back and say WHOA


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> That's the thing though.... Sometimes I'm focused on trying to take a pic of his expression or doing a crazy dance to get him to look at me and sometimes I don't notice it until I look back and say WHOA


Yeah, I don't know about you but that is usually NOT the part of the dog I am looking at when I'm photographing them!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I will say at some of the dog shows certain breeds kinda ick me out. Like the intact mastiffs and basslets. XD. It just...swings a lot.
> 
> I also have a thing about seeing dog buttholes lol. It's gross. So like short hair and docked tails? Nooooope


Always reminds me of the song "Do Your Ears Hang Low" except I replace the word "Ears" with something else.

I get you on the butt hole thing. They're all there and colour contrasted...


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Always reminds me of the song "Do Your Ears Hang Low" except I replace the word "Ears" with something else.
> 
> I get you on the butt hole thing. They're all there and colour contrasted...


I was thinking about that song by AC/DC, the one about big balls lmao


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Now this is naked, lol


I am so offended!
How could you humiliate this dog by posting his nudity on a public forum. For shame!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm offended by people who think "naked" dogs are offensive


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sarah~ said:


> I was thinking about that song by AC/DC, the one about big balls lmao


Some are held for charity, and some for fancy dress? ROFL


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jsca said:


> I'm offended by people who think "naked" dogs are offensive


I agree with this.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

There are a lot of pictures to be offended about, a dog's private parts shouldn't be one of them. It's not like someone can tell the dog, "Hey put some pants on!" I mean it's really ridiculous. But as Gingerkid said, many people are offended by the smallest thing now. If you know your co-workers may say, "ew", just put up another picture.

I think it's inappropriate to take a picture of a male dog's backside especially if they're not neutered and put them up for all to see. Also I think it's inappropriate to show a picture of a male's dog's penis totally out (as if they're excited). I think those pictures should be withheld, but that's just me. And I have a dog who has his rear-end showing, didn't care for it at first but when you walk, you look all around not at the backside of your dog. So you really get used to it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Bella has one of those back-sides...with the curly tail. It kinda grossed me out at first - but like ya said, Spirit - I got used to it. And it makes it easier to tell if she has to "go". My neighbor calls it the "Probe to the Mother Ship" - "she has The Probe going, she'll have to go out soon!". So I suppose if I can get used to that, I can get used to Boy Stuff. 

Different people are grossed out & offended by different things. A friend of mine is totally offended and grossed out by any type of flatulence - I, however think it's pretty funny in many cases....a good Budweiser burp (but not in public!) is some funny stuff...LOL


----------

